# MK 5 or 6 toureg cayenne BBK



## RatCityBowlers (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok this is short ad simple. I am building a mk5/6 BBK using toureg 330mm calipers. Trust me I've done my homework and do not need websites or anything like that. What i wanna know is who has done a 330mm cayenne or toureg BBK on there mk5/6 and what rotors did you use. How did they work, how did they last, any issues? I know RB.com has 2 piece rotors and thats great but i don't have 800.00. I'm after the mercedes solution or a cheap solution i don't know about. I have cross referenced the brembo website and believe the 2009 ML350 brake rotors should work. Is this what you used? If not what did you use and how did you make this decision. Please no guesses. I have over 12 hours into this search. I've read all the assumptions, theories, and guesses. I need tried a proven stuff. Pictures also wouldnt be bad:laugh:

I want this to be the thread every BBK guy (and girl) comes to to find the correct rotors for this kit.

Thank you


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

:beer:


----------



## RatCityBowlers (Mar 17, 2009)

any body, i thought this would be a simple question.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

RatCityBowlers said:


> any body, i thought this would be a simple question.


really? If it was really that easy than all your homework would of brought you an answer. 

Two things really important, disk diameter and thickness... than you need to find a PCD that will allow you to mount your wheels.... I'm assuming you have custom caliper brkts?


----------



## RatCityBowlers (Mar 17, 2009)

no i don't have brackets cause there are no brackets. There are bolts that are 16mm reduced to 14 mm or so. everything is bolt up(At least from what i've read and from looking at the kits) I thought it be easy because from all the info i've found people have done this swap but nobody seems to want to put definitive answers on questions or concerns. SO i'm simply asking, to go from pretty sure this is right to this is definitly right. Using the brembo site to cross referance my brakes with the toureg brakes and mixing that into account with the mercedes brakes they appear to be correct up to something like 1 or 2 mm. So worst case scenerio i have to mill the calipers to center the rotors. Unless something better comes out of this thread.


----------



## PPT (Mar 28, 2009)

had this setup on a MkV track car for a while. originally used a porsche rotor, changed to a wilwood rotor and custom hat. found pad choice limiting.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

RatCityBowlers said:


> no i don't have brackets cause there are no brackets. There are bolts that are 16mm reduced to 14 mm or so. everything is bolt up(At least from what i've read and from looking at the kits) I thought it be easy because from all the info i've found people have done this swap but nobody seems to want to put definitive answers on questions or concerns. SO i'm simply asking, to go from pretty sure this is right to this is definitly right. Using the brembo site to cross referance my brakes with the toureg brakes and mixing that into account with the mercedes brakes they appear to be correct up to something like 1 or 2 mm. So worst case scenerio i have to mill the calipers to center the rotors. Unless something better comes out of this thread.


I got you, that's pretty cool they will bolt right up to the existing knuckle. Than only the disk offset and PCD of the disk is what matters for you to fit them to your application. I wonder if ECS tuning would be able to help you, they may actually know what offset disk etc. you need since they build many kits.


----------



## RatCityBowlers (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah thats exactly the problem. None of these companies will sell just the rotors and they definitely won't give you specs. Racing brake seems the best but they didn't even respond to my email about getting specs. Mercedes uses the same pcd so they seem the obvious choice.


PPT

how did you use Porsche rotors on your mk5? Don't they use like 5x130 or something? Also why were pads hard. Should be the same as the toureg pads or equivalent. I've found some aggressive compounds as well.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Ummm. how do these companies allow you to replace the disks after they wear out then? That doesn't make any sense  Have you contacted ECS specifically?

Normally, the pad fits the caliper, which ever vehicle that caliper is for, buy the pads which associated, its that simple. (of course double check and be sure you are also using the same disk size as that vehicle too)


----------



## PPT (Mar 28, 2009)

RatCityBowlers said:


> Yeah thats exactly the problem. None of these companies will sell just the rotors and they definitely won't give you specs. Racing brake seems the best but they didn't even respond to my email about getting specs. Mercedes uses the same pcd so they seem the obvious choice.
> 
> 
> PPT
> ...


I used a Porsche rotor (993) with a custom hat. Had cracking issues with the Porsche rotors because they were drilled. changed to the wilwood rotor (slotted) because the inner and outer diameters were the same but the bolt patern was different so I had to make another hat.
I think I still have some of the hats if someone is interested. I made 5 pairs (2024 aluminum, black annodized).
Be careful with the calipers that you choose, there are 2 versions based on rotor dia. If I remember correctly, the pads are different for each caliper too. the friction material is located in a different spot on an identical backing plate. Even had a custom run of pads done by Hawk to try to get them to work.

Ended up going with RS4 brakes. Yes they fit but $$$$$


----------



## PPT (Mar 28, 2009)

Another issue we found with this setup is the master cylinder appears to be too small. changed it to an Audi master.(RS4 I think). found with the stock master, that the pedal would go to the floor whenever ABS was activated. not right away but with every cycle of the pump, it would drop.


----------



## RatCityBowlers (Mar 17, 2009)

ecs said that they would only sell replacement rotors to people that bought the kits from them. Super stupid on their part IMO. 

Yeah the custom hats have been what I've seen. I'd be really interested in them honestly PPT. Did you have the 330mm or the 350mm or does it matter with the hat? Can you pm me with a price. Also curious i looked up the 993 rotors and they look like there 304mm did you use and aftermarket kit? Just trying to price them out and also find them. 

Yeah the different calipers are either a 17z and an 18z. For those that don't know the 17z is a 330mm and the 18z is the 350mm.


----------



## PPT (Mar 28, 2009)

RatCityBowlers said:


> ecs said that they would only sell replacement rotors to people that bought the kits from them. Super stupid on their part IMO.
> 
> Yeah the custom hats have been what I've seen. I'd be really interested in them honestly PPT. Did you have the 330mm or the 350mm or does it matter with the hat? Can you pm me with a price. Also curious i looked up the 993 rotors and they look like there 304mm did you use and aftermarket kit? Just trying to price them out and also find them.
> 
> Yeah the different calipers are either a 17z and an 18z. For those that don't know the 17z is a 330mm and the 18z is the 350mm.


I will look up the rotor diameter and let you know.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

RatCityBowlers said:


> ecs said that they would only sell replacement rotors to people that bought the kits from them. Super stupid on their part IMO.


Well, they are trying to protect the market for their business. If you could just go pick up calipers in a junk yard and buy disks from them very few ppl would buy their kits... especialy because they come with no brkts etc. if they just bolt up. Its not like they are in the business of making money on selling OE disks.


----------



## RatCityBowlers (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah i get that but personally i think its kind of joke. They are charging a ton of money for a kit they didn't even design. At least with willwood, stoptech, and the others They designed the caliper in most instances. ECS tuning is just going to their distributors and re branding the product that already exists. I would not be shocked to find out that the rotors they use are from another company too. My point is not everyone has 2000+ dollars to drop on a BBK but they might be willing to buy some rotors at a cheaper price which would allow ecs to make more money in the long run. And they could also undercut everyone Else's prices. Working at a dealer I can see what they're buying the parts for from VW and then what they're reselling them for and personally with a little know how you can buy most of what they sell for a far cheaper price. But yes they are a business trying to make money and i get that. But even VW will brake kits up. Just sayin


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

OH yeah for sure.. I highly doubt they actually design brake disks... they basically just put parts together which will work. But that being said, there are many companies which just brand parts which they don't make too, you just don't know about it.

I hope you figure it out man, good luck :thumbup:


----------



## RatCityBowlers (Mar 17, 2009)

so i picked up the calipers today. I have 2 extra sets if anyone on here is interested. $650.00 shipped and i'll keep you up to date on the build as it progresses. toureg 17z 330mm like we've been talking about.


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

as a comment for my rotora brakes when i get replacement rotors they send me just the rotors and i have to reuse the custom hats that i originally got with the kit.


----------

